# What Finecast Model would You Like To See Next!!!



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I would like to see pedro kantor!!! He is an awesome looking model and he takes about 3 or 4 weeks to despatch if you order from the online store!! So I would like to see him next!!

Who would you like?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Matt Ward voodoo doll :king:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd have to go with Obliterators... I'm honestly shocked they didn't come out with them in the first wave, as they're a mainstay in practically 90% of CSM armies.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Ezekiel and Asmodai/Interogator Chaplain

I wouldnt mind seeing a Mordrak Model aswell though


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

Pedro kantor or maybe captain cortez with some rules in white dwarf!!!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

oblits, thier weight is the reason i don't field my chaos army anymore i get back ache just from getting to and from the local GW/FLGS


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Gabriel Seth. It would make doing the Ragnar conversion so much easier and better and I fancy having another go since my last attempt turned out so well. 

Other than that, I'd like some new Space Wolves character models in fine cast  hell, I'd take them in stone or clay if they ever got round to doing them :wink:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Boc said:


> I'd have to go with Obliterators... I'm honestly shocked they didn't come out with them in the first wave, as they're a mainstay in practically 90% of CSM armies.


so they are doing obliterators then?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> so they are doing obliterators then?


The manager at my FLGS said that GW was redoing somewhere along the lines of 350 metal minis with Finecast ones over the coming months, and that obliterators were in the queue at some point. Since it wasn't an actual GW store, I'm unsure of the truth of what he said, but besides, this is a "what I want to see" thread


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Vulkan He'stan. I have metal one, but I hate metal models, had a few problems with him,I would like to get one in resin.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Stormtroopers and Kasrkin of course. I already think that Stormtroopers are awesome, but if I could swap those horrible helmets for something else, they would be perfect. Not to mention that I could pose them easier then the metal minis.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

the Slann mage priest for fantasy. A large metal mini that's put in a flying base has to be among the worst ideas ever. For 40k, Obliterators, though a small part of me hopes that their lack of appearance in the initial release means they will be resculpted.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Geist said:


> Stormtroopers and Kasrkin of course. I already think that Stormtroopers are awesome, but if I could swap those horrible helmets for something else, they would be perfect. Not to mention that I could pose them easier then the metal minis.


The Finecast models are identical to the metal, so you'd still have to saw off the heads if they're already apart of the model.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

maybe a commissar, altho i do like the metal ones....

EDITops they are doing commissars, pity they don't look great


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this is a really stupid question, but I'm more of a fluff 40k than a player:


What is the difference between the new finecast models and the old metal ones they replace?

I mean, I hated working with Metal, so I never ordered them unless I really had too (Skulltaker). 

So for example, if I were to order the Nurgle Daemon Prince model which is newly released in finecast, is it plastic, in parts, all one thing?

The reason I'm asking is I was worried about trying to convert the new standard plastic Daemon Prince kit into a Nurgle theme, and if the other one was viable I could just buy it instead.

Like I said, painting and modelling aren't my strong suit, so does finecast make models easier to use, paint etc?

Sorry that this is a little of topic.

But as for the OP, I'd love Fateweaver to be finecast if its easier to use than metal, as I want that model badly for my army once I reach around 2000pts.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

its all plastic/resin (whatever the combo is) D-A-C

i think theres a thread around the News/Rumors showing it.

i wouldnt mind if some "collectors" items were done is resin - doomrider, be'lakor (is a cool DP model instead of having a other ones), and other random things being the top of the list.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Sgt. Centurius..... Nuff said

FFX


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ezzie or Azzie. Those models just need to be done justice in finecast...


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

I want pedro kantor the metal one looks so cool!! I will have to be patient and wait for them to fincast him, but as soon as they do im getting him!!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Meganobz, maybe Kommandos too. The only other one I could think of for the Ork range is some of the other Ork metal characters like the Mad Dok or Badrukk.

Other ones would probably Kasrkin and hopefully some of the other IG army metal models like the Mordian Iron Guard, Armaggedon Steel Legion and Vostroyans.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to see a finecast Mephiston, but I want them to update him first. He's a 2nd edition model.


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

harpy, DoM, t-fex, or tervigon (ie nids wave 2)


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

All the eldar aspect warriors and Phoenix lords.... and Wraith guard in a box together... I can dream...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

This guy:









To replace the metal version I converted into Astorath for my Night Lords. 

No more falling over 20 times every game!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For fantasy then I nominate Galrauch. The model is what got me into the game in the first place and it is a shame it has not been updated.

As for 40K then I have to say either every other Eldar Aspect or at least the Kasrkin. They look much better than the Stormtroopers they do.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Company Master said:


> Pedro kantor or maybe captain cortez with some rules in white dwarf!!!


My God YES. Why did they get rid of Cortez?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Because his model was HORR.....I......BLE!!!!!!!

Perhaps?


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

Yeah we want captain cortez!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Be'lakor.

You can all go home now.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Kharn The Betrayer, I've wanted this Spacial Character for so very, very long...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I really can't care for finecast unless by some chance it's pliable enough that I could use them as conversion material. I guess I'd say...


Nope, you got me. I really can't think of any, it's such a minor difference.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fantasy Lizardmen Terradons. The sheer thought of assembling those things makes me want to cry.

40k- Fire Dragons. I guess by extension, that also means the other aspects, but since FDs are the only ones worth giving a shit about, I'll be contented with just these. Although I wouldn't mind seeing some of the old metal GK terminators redone either...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The Sisters of battle Cannoness would be a nice model, but I'd guess she'll be coming out when or if the codex is redone. Beyond that I wouldn't mind Typhus being redone.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

- ANY Greater daemon, prefabuly all of them
- Obliterators
- Venomthrope (seriously they are a pain to build)
- Plague Bearers
- Noise Marines
- Thousand Sons
- Lysander, Vulkan and Kantor
- Fiends
- Bone Giant (Fantasy)
- Sammel


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Obliterators...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Thunderwolf Cavalry (it seems incredibly unlikely these are going to be plastic, FC is next best thing)
Bjorn The Fell-Handed
Beastmasters


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thunderwolf Cavalry (If Not Plastic)
Bjorn the Fell-Handed
Rune Priest
Obliterators
Vulkan He'stan
Darnath Lysander
Pedro Kantor
Thousand Sons
Plague Marines
Noise Marines


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The terminator chaplain. That thing is already fucking amazing, but a resin model would be epic.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Screamers of tzeentch. Love the look of the models, hate the 2 piece tail.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Can I just ask.. Are they doing LotR in finecast or resin?


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

-Vostroyans
-Mordians
-Tallarn
-Valhallans
-Steel Legion


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Solar Lord Macharius said:


> -Vostroyans
> -Mordians
> -Tallarn
> -Valhallans
> -Steel Legion


I agree with the above. 

And...

Lord Solar Macharius.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Can I just ask.. Are they doing LotR in finecast or resin?


Yes. For some idiotic reason.

LotR is the rusted anchor around GWs neck that forces them to do even dumber things like hike prices during a recession.


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

I dont think a lot of lotr either. Fantasy looks interesting but i have never played it and i have only just started 40k.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to see the old Red Terror model in resin... 

That thing would be the kingshjit to convert if it was resin. :wink:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to se the TERVIGON KIT! 

but we have to wait a while for really NEW models.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Obliterators.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally thought of one. Broadsides. Just imagine if the pride of Tau fire power was able to actually stand up.


----------

